# My neighbor did it



## melkoj (Jul 24, 2011)

The pic does not give this job any justice. There was a single vanity and customer wanted a double so she hired neighbor to do plumbing. He simply cut a hole in the side of 2'' stack in wall and crammed a pipe in it, covered the penetration in putty and insulation and connected the other end to the second sink. Then scrathces head wondering where stain in basement ceiling is scoming from. I am not even gonna get started on the water piping.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Putty, and insulation, I'm speechless, it don't get much worse then that, but again atleast it wasn't masking tape.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Exactly why I will not do work for my neighbors.

Who are they to judge?:jester:


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

That is outSTANDing work!!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

About as bad as the water softener guys drilling a one inch hole in a sewer and shoving in the 3/4" pvc purge drain from the water softener, causing the sewer to back up or when the A/C guy does it with a condensate drain into the building drain.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> About as bad as the water softener guys drilling a one inch hole in a sewer and shoving in the 3/4" pvc purge drain from the water softener, causing the sewer to back up or when the A/C guy does it with a condensate drain into the building drain.


I've seen that alot here, mostly done by hacks though.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Love it! Something new! I've never seen that done before!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Little bit of silicone and it would have been right as rain. 

What about the neighbor made this customer think he could do plumbing? Did he stay at a Holiday Inn? :yes:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't see any purple primer.....Fail


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> I've seen that alot here, mostly done by hacks though.



Mostly??:blink:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> Mostly??:blink:


Meaning that the hacks do it alot, but the licensed companys usally run the regen drain outside.


----------

